# Ukrainian Girl - help requested



## Survival101 (May 14, 2010)

Ooookay. I apologize for the length of this. If I'm in the wrong thread feel free to move this. 
So I've been teaching myself a little Russian for some reason. There's this store near where I live that is apparently all Russian-owned now. And I went there today to test out my Russian. Lo and behold, it's all Russian GIRLS. Insanely, beyond all human comprehension HOT Russian and Ukrainian girls. I about came walking in the door. 
So I decided to grow a pair and talk to these two girls asking them how long it would take to get some dumb shirt sprayed or whatever (this store is a tourist trap). I make an ass out of myself, but one girl tells me I should come back the next day. 
I, however, being an idiot (or possibly a whore), don't learn my lesson and go upstairs to talk to the girl who is probably the hottest in the joint. God only knows what I was thinking. 
So I asked her where something was and just slipped in "thank you" in Russian and then she seemed genuinely interested. So I talk to her, bought what I was actually looking for (a small backpack for day hiking) and was halfway out the door when I went back and talked to her. 

I ask her when she's free and she had a strange response to it and started asking me at about school. Apparently she's already graduated from the University I go (I'm 19) and she looks to be about 21-27 (hard to tell). I persist slightly and she gives me her phone number. So, I walk out of the store with a backpack an insanely hot Ukrainian girl's number. I figure the age difference might come back to haunt me, as one of the girls downstairs looked a little closer to my age. But whatever. 

I'm an anthropology major and I'm kind of obsessed with different culture's norms and I'm not really sure what is the norm with them. I noticed they were all incredibly stoic. I've been using my good friend Google but I noticed that sevenstring.org is an international community and decided to ask you kind people for assistance. So! If anyone has any advice or any knowledge of Ukrainian or other such cultural norms or any general advice other than being confident and well-bathed I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 14, 2010)

UKRANIAN GIRLS ARE THE HOTTEST

FUCK I HATE YOU

ALso, what do you want to know? I don't really understand what you are asking.


----------



## Survival101 (May 14, 2010)

Hahahaha. 
Basically I want to know if they have any cultural practices or norms that I need to know about. Like things that might be offensive or rude that I wouldn't normally think to be so. And this may be a silly question to ask but do they look for anything significantly different in men than the average American women does?


----------



## Necris (May 14, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> UKRANIAN GIRLS ARE THE HOTTEST
> 
> FUCK I HATE YOU


  I need to get down to Orlando and make an ass of myself apparently.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 14, 2010)

ANOTHER girl thread?


----------



## Prydogga (May 14, 2010)

At least there's sense in it. Also grammar.


----------



## Empryrean (May 14, 2010)

this actually makes sense!! good luck man!


----------



## scottro202 (May 14, 2010)

Of the only time I've veer met a Ukranian girl, I met like 4 of them. And they were all fucking hot as hell. I say go for it!!! As far as I know there aren't any cultural things that are THAT big of a deal you'll run into. Especially since you're in America.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Survival101 (May 15, 2010)

Yeahhhh I know another girl thread. I really didn't want to make it, but I didn't know where to go to help. Hopefully I didn't burn out any of your eyes with it.


----------



## Origin (May 15, 2010)

Survival101 said:


> Yeahhhh I know another girl thread. I really didn't want to make it, but I didn't know where to go to help. Hopefully I didn't burn out any of your eyes with it.



Well see, yours wasn't "I like this girl/I'm dating this girl/This girl knows I exist, ruhruhruhruh something about reservations, some kind of...I just kinda scrolled WHAT SHOULD I DOOOO?" This is something legitimately interesting with a unique twist that actually makes for a nice thread.  

My only advice would be...Google harder, then GO FOR IT.


----------



## BrainArt (May 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> At least there's sense in it. Also grammar.



And no crying about a 3-day "relationship". Oh snap!


----------



## stryker1800 (May 15, 2010)

The key is were they raised in the Ukraine or Russia, because although their parents may have been, if they were raised here they are likely to understand american culture well enough for you not to make serious mistakes. If by chance they are not american natives there are indeed difference between america and the rest of the world but generally is not all that different.


----------



## R3D (May 15, 2010)

take her to the winchester for a date..... 

then you two can bond while trying to survive the zombie apocalypse that will follow


----------



## Prydogga (May 15, 2010)

R3D said:


> take her to the winchester for a date.....
> 
> then you two can bond while trying to survive the zombie apocalypse that will follow



Lulz, epic Shaun of the Dead reference ftw.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 15, 2010)




----------



## JohnIce (May 15, 2010)

LOL at banner


----------



## Survival101 (May 15, 2010)

Bahahahahaha! Too many things to quote. 
No and if I get totally owned on this I won't come back crying either. 
I'm assuming she's from the Ukraine because she said she speaks Ukrainian and this might be stupid of me but I was under the impression Ukrainian is somewhat of a dying language. One of those situations where they're having trouble getting the youth to pass on the language because another language (Russian) is more practical. So I'm assuming she's Ukrainian. She's obviously lived here for awhile though if she went to the same uni I'm going to. The age difference and any potential culture gaps is what is intimidating me. 

Man I wish I could do that. Probably easier to pick up chicks with zombies running amok. You probably start to look pretty good compared to that bloke with blood dribbling down his face and entrails hanging out.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 15, 2010)

I have never had any issue with talking with girls older than me, but I'm intimidated by all girls to start with, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

^That's epic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 15, 2010)

In Russia, women chat up you.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 15, 2010)

The thread is full of awesome. On a side note, I did go to school with a Ukranian girl and she was not attractive. But, I guess she was the exception.


----------



## budda (May 15, 2010)

Instead of asking us, you should ask her. 

Good luck achieving whatever it is you're after (sex, a relationship, a friend, a combination of the three)


----------



## leandroab (May 15, 2010)

Pics or GTFO...

It's the rule of the &#1030;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090; !!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (May 15, 2010)

dude, people are very sensitive to having any kinds of techniques or thought-out approaches being used on them, so i say you just go in and tell her you have no idea how to speak her lauguage or approach a woman of her culture, but that youre interested in her supreme foreign hotness. women all over the world can appreciate that kind of confidence in a man. good luck bro.


----------



## Malacoda (May 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Pics or GTFO...
> 
> It's the rule of the &#1030;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090; !!



Actually, it's Rule 32. "You must have pictures to prove your statements". You mixed it up with Rule 31, Tits or GTFO.

Anyway, good luck. I would just act the way you do with all girls. That works for me most of the time


----------



## Survival101 (May 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Pics or GTFO...
> 
> It's the rule of the &#1030;&#1085;&#1090;&#1077;&#1088;&#1085;&#1077;&#1090; !!



Oh, trust me, if all goes well there shall pictures! 



glassmoon0fo said:


> dude, people are very sensitive to having any kinds of techniques or thought-out approaches being used on them, so i say you just go in and tell her you have no idea how to speak her lauguage or approach a woman of her culture, but that youre interested in her supreme foreign hotness. women all over the world can appreciate that kind of confidence in a man. good luck bro.



I wasn't really quite meaning to have it all 100% planned out, just to have any general ideas of how to watch my p's and q's. This will most likely be the approach. And thank you all for the kind words and encouragement provided by the interwebs.


----------



## JohnIce (May 15, 2010)

Remaining calm and "yourself" is very important to women. If you show up for your first date having studied a bunch of Ukrainian history and whatnot she can tell you're going out of yourself trying to impress her, which renders you a lapdog and not attractive at all... the key is to act mildly interested, choosy but not overly difficult to deal with. Some guys miay like a girl that's easy, but girls are generally the other way around, they want to see if you can stand straight and keep your balls intact, even in the face of awesome foreign tits.


----------



## BrainArt (May 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Remaining calm and "yourself" is very important to women. If you show up for your first date having studied a bunch of Ukrainian history and whatnot she can tell you're going out of yourself trying to impress her, which renders you a lapdog and not attractive at all... the key is to act mildly interested, choosy but not overly difficult to deal with. Some guys miay like a girl that's easy, but girls are generally the other way around, they want to see if you can stand straight and keep your balls intact, even in the face of awesome foreign tits.



Listen to this man. John is pretty much a god. But that's because he's Swedish.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 15, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Listen to this man. John is pretty much a god. But that's because he's Swedish.




Plus, he has a hot girlfriend, so you can trust his words of wisdom.


----------



## BrainArt (May 15, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Plus, he has a hot girlfriend, so you can trust his words of wisdom.



Yes. And he's just plain awesome.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 16, 2010)

Always remember that it's customary for women to be naked at all times when they are strangers in your house.


----------



## JohnIce (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Varcolac (May 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Remaining calm and "yourself" is very important to women.





JohnIce said:


> *Remember: "Be yourself" is the worst advice you can give to some people!*



Almost zen-like in your wisdom.


----------



## JohnIce (May 16, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Almost zen-like in your wisdom.


 
Haha I was thinking about that too  I hope the OP is a good guy when he is himself, if not, well, that's the girl's problem, not mine


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 16, 2010)

Yeah John is awesome, sooooooo wise, and he does have a hot girlfriend...
















What we're not in the "Why is John's life better than mine" thread?


----------



## Nights_Blood (May 16, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> LOL at banner




Hahaha


----------



## matty2fatty (May 16, 2010)

I once had a hot Polish girl teach me how to say 'hey baby, check out my big polish sausage' in Polish...I forgot it the next day though, and she forget even teaching me


----------



## Fzau (May 16, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Listen to this man. John is pretty much a god. But that's because he's Swedish.


 


BigPhi84 said:


> Plus, he has a hot girlfriend _*(who can string a Floyd )*_, so you can trust his words of wisdom.


 


IbanezShredderB said:


> Yes. And he's just plain awesome.


 
You forgot to mention he has an Axe FX too 
Bastard 













I kid, I kid 

I'm not complaining though 

Oh and to OP, yes, John is right actually


----------



## Janiator (May 16, 2010)

John is right.
Something tells me he
1. has fucked a shitload of women
2. has a lot of female friends
3. is the fucking man


----------



## JohnIce (May 16, 2010)

...what the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 16, 2010)

Fzau said:


> You forgot to mention he has an Axe FX too
> Bastard




Hey, Hey. I have an Axe-FX Ultra too (but, no hot girlfriend at the moment, so John trumps me )


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 16, 2010)

Janiator said:


> John is right.
> Something tells me he
> 1. has fucked a shitload of women
> 2. has a lot of female friends
> ...




Fixed.


----------



## Fzau (May 16, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Fixed.


 
Fucking rep for that dude 

EDIT: This must be getting fairly scary for John


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 16, 2010)

lets bring this back


----------



## leandroab (May 16, 2010)

JohnIce appreciation thread:

"We would all go gay for him"


----------



## Daiephir (May 16, 2010)

I like John, he is good at the musical instrument thingy and the get a lady thingy too


----------



## JohnIce (May 17, 2010)

Daiephir said:


> I like John, he is good at the musical instrument thingy and the get a lady thingy too


 
Thank you, man  The rest of you are pretty terrifying, though 

... and I don't smell like a vagina


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 17, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... and I don't smell like a vagina



What good are you to me, then?


----------



## Prydogga (May 17, 2010)

@All the guys commenting John above:

KISSASSES.

















And by that I mean  Why wasn't I kissing ass too? 



Wait what?


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 18, 2010)

This thread started epic already, and derailed to something just as awesome 

...and still no-one from Russia or Ukraine to speak of


----------



## BrainArt (May 18, 2010)

I shall take full responsibility for the derailment of the thread, since it was me who first mentioned that the OP should listen to John's advice.


----------



## synrgy (May 18, 2010)

One of my best friends, whom I've known and loved for 20 years or so now is Ukranian, or at least 1st generation Ukranian-American.

Anyway, the only thing I can tell you that might be of some use at some point (may score you a 'cute' point or two) is that "Tsiom" (kinda sorta pronounced like 'chum') basically means "kiss" or "kisses". It's how my friend and I sign letters to each other.

Example:



> Dear person,
> 
> blah blah blah blah blah.
> 
> ...



So maybe you can figure out a way to put that to use, or maybe not. I just thought I might try to contribute the first USEFUL post to this 3 page thread.


----------



## ridealot100 (May 18, 2010)

If it ends in "anian" you usually can go wrong lol


----------



## Anton (May 18, 2010)

I love being Russian, we do have the hottest girls!!!!!
Anyway dude, if you need any help with russian, feel free to ask whatever that you have regarding the language, and stuff like that.
Also try out Rossetta stone they got some good shit there as well.


----------



## Murmel (May 18, 2010)

Anton said:


> I love being Russian, we do have the hottest girls!!!!!
> Anyway dude, if you need any help with russian, feel free to ask whatever that you have regarding the language, and stuff like that.



*Cough* Hottest girls? I can without a doubt say that we will be on the top of that 
On the other hand, when it comes to cute girls, Japan would win by the length of the Pacific.

And my Russian buddy says that Russian and Ukrainian(?) aren't that similar. He thinks Ukrainian(?) is retarded


----------



## JohnIce (May 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> *Cough* Hottest girls? I can without a doubt say that we will be on the top of that
> On the other hand, when it comes to cute girls, Japan would win by the length of the Pacific.
> 
> And my Russian buddy says that Russian and Ukrainian(?) aren't that similar. He thinks Ukrainian(?) is retarded


 
*high fives*

And agreed about Japanese girls, they are ftw aswell 

Come to think of it, I've dated a Japanese-Swedish girl and a Russian-Swedish girl  But my all-time favourite is my homegrown all-swedish girl from Dalarna


----------



## Anton (May 18, 2010)

ha ha well Sweden got some hot girls as well...i'll give you that.
And yeah, Ukrainian and Russian are not so similar yet most Ukrainians know Russian...


----------



## Murmel (May 18, 2010)

Anton said:


> ha ha well Sweden got some hot girls as well...i'll give you that.
> And yeah, Ukrainian and Russian are not so similar yet most Ukrainians know Russian...


Yeah, well you know it's probably like in Estonia. They learn Russian in school because of this whole Sovjet Union "misshap". But Russian is cool, I heard my buddy say like blyad suka to his mother on the phone and I was like what the fuck did you just call her? And he said that it could mean other things too 

@John: Dalarna? Norrland is where it's at, with all our incest you can't go wrong


----------



## Anton (May 18, 2010)

If i would say "bliat,chuilo,pizdamatio etc" near my mother, i wouldn't see the day light again...


----------



## budda (May 18, 2010)

Anton! where ya been buddy??

Did no one see my post...?


----------



## JohnIce (May 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> @John: Dalarna? Norrland is where it's at, with all our incest you can't go wrong


 
 You may be right... but the only woman I know from Norrland is my grandma and in that case I was about 50 years late to the party  She may well have been a total babe back in the day though.

As a curious and mildly funny sidenote, when the Nazi's drew up the guidelines for the Arian race, their reference point, who were supposedly the most beautiful, blonde, blue-eyed and strong men and women in the world, were actually from Häradsbygden which is less than 4 km from where I live 

Not saying Adolf and his pack had any merits behind their thinking at all, just a sidenote, like I said  Maybe this has led to Sweden being labeled as a land of hot women. Ingrid Bergman probably had something to do with it too...


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> You may be right... but the only woman I know from Norrland is my grandma and in that case I was about 50 years late to the party  She may well have been a total babe back in the day though.





JohnIce said:


> You may be right... but the only woman I know from Norrland is my *grandma* and in that case I was about 50 years late to the party  She may well have been a *total babe back in the day though*.





JohnIce said:


> *grandma*, *total babe back in the day though.*





JohnIce said:


> *grandma*, *total babe back in the day though.*





JohnIce said:


> *grandma*, *total babe back in the day though.*


----------



## budda (May 18, 2010)




----------



## JohnIce (May 18, 2010)

Why not? My girl will probably be a grandma too at some point and she's totally smoking


----------



## MFB (May 18, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Why not? My girl will probably be a grandma too at some point and she's totally smoking



Just the way it went from "Sweden has hot girls" to "incest" to "my grandma was a babe back in the day"

Seemed necessary, plus, while you're girl will probably be a grandma and currently totally smoking, she'd still be your wife not your grandma  I think I'd be a bit terrified if I heard my grandkids telling me "Grandma's hot!" versus "Good work Grandpa!" One is a possible self-esteem booster, the other could suggest your grandkids suffer from Odeipus complex


----------



## Anton (May 19, 2010)

budda said:


> Anton! where ya been buddy??
> 
> Did no one see my post...?



what's up dude, i'm on the forum from time to time...
What post you're talking about?


----------



## 777timesgod (May 19, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> This thread started epic already, and derailed to something just as awesome
> 
> ...and still no-one from Russia or Ukraine to speak of



Are you implying that ss.org is not helpful in social situations? Shame on you!

I think this guys should check through the internet for some of the obvious insulting things, however I have found that if your behavior is decent it doesnt matter where the girl is from, Asia, Africa, Europe.


----------



## MaksMed (May 19, 2010)

Ukrainian girls is the hottest but Ukraine is a ...



Ukrainian


----------



## Murmel (May 19, 2010)

MFB said:


> Just the way it went from "Sweden has hot girls" to "incest" to "my grandma was a babe back in the day"


I honestly hope that no one took the incest joke seriously 
People from the south parts of Sweden have a shitload of jokes about us and to be honest, we just laugh them away because they sound so "un-manly" when they talk anyway


----------



## MFB (May 19, 2010)

Murmel said:


> I honestly hope that no one took the incest joke seriously
> People from the south parts of Sweden have a shitload of jokes about us and to be honest, we just laugh them away because they sound so "un-manly" when they talk anyway



I have no clue what part of Sweden I'm from (something I really should find out) but bitches recognize when I've got this on the right forearm :


----------



## Murmel (May 19, 2010)

MFB said:


> I have no clue what part of Sweden I'm from (something I really should find out) but bitches recognize when I've got this on the right forearm



So you're a good 'ol fashion viking huh?


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 19, 2010)

MFB said:


> I have no clue what part of Sweden I'm from (something I really should find out) but bitches recognize when I've got this on the right forearm :



So you descend from... Dwarves? 


...



(I mean the Tolkien race.)


----------



## JohnIce (May 20, 2010)

^That's Mjölner, the hammer of Thor  Gimli is a fucking ripoff.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 20, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ^That's Mjölner, the hammer of Thor  Gimli is a fucking ripoff.



I know, I know... Tolkien was influenced by Nordic mythology's dwarves. 

Damn you swedes. It's not enough to have the hottest chicks, the best metal bands, and highest (well, top 3 at least) HDI. 

Nooo. You had to create the coolest folklore and pagan gods with awesome names.


----------



## Daiephir (May 20, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I know, I know... Tolkien was influenced by Nordic mythology's dwarves.
> 
> Damn you swedes. It's not enough to have the hottest chicks, the best metal bands, and highest (well, top 3 at least) HDI.
> 
> Nooo. You had to create the coolest folklore and pagan gods with awesome names.



This is quite true


----------



## Ilikejuice (May 21, 2010)

First of all, hello everyone! 
I've been lurking on this forum for many month and finally registered...
Living in Ukraine for entire life and seeing Ukrainian girls everyday, i must admit: they are indeed HOT! (well, there's some exceptions, c'est la vie...)
Honestly, i don't know, maybe it's because "grass looks greener on the other side" they seems prettier for you...


Survival101 said:


> So! If anyone has any advice or any knowledge of Ukrainian or other such cultural norms or any general advice other than being confident and well-bathed I would greatly appreciate it.


The only thing i should mention about cultural norms, that almoust every second Ukrainian not adhere any special cultural norms...
If you have more questions to answer about ukranian girls (or anything else related to Ukraine) , feel free to ask...

p.s. sorry for bad english


----------



## JohnIce (May 21, 2010)

^Welcome to the forums, mate! 

And your english is fine btw


----------



## budda (May 21, 2010)

Anton said:


> what's up dude, i'm on the forum from time to time...
> What post you're talking about?



Good to see you dude  I hope all is well.

as for the post, the one down here:



budda said:


> Instead of asking us, you should ask her.
> 
> Good luck achieving whatever it is you're after (sex, a relationship, a friend, a combination of the three)


----------



## Survival101 (May 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. I've been on an internet vacation, planning for an 86 mile hike and a 2,650 mile hike next year, but maybe more on that elsewhere.

Anyway! I called her back and we met up during the week and things went pretty well. Nice night out on the beach. We've got a second date set up in the near future and I'm pretty psyched. So the first date was a SUCCESS! Win. 

Once again, thanks for all kind words and advice. And also all hilarity that has taken place on this thread. Once again ss.org does not disappoint. Thank you sirs!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 21, 2010)

you took a hot Ukranian girl on a date to the beach?

*desperately tries to become the O.P.*


----------



## budda (May 21, 2010)

thanks for the update, good to hear it's going well


----------



## Murmel (May 21, 2010)

Survival101 said:


> *2,650 mile hike*



You are one crazy motherfucker


----------



## vhmetalx (May 21, 2010)

god from halfway down page 1 to the second post of page 4 it went sooo off track i didnt know what was left and right anymore....
But congratz OP! i would give more words of wisdom but i am a 1st generation russian american (mom migrated over here while 6 months preggorz with me i think) that doesnt know/remember shit about russia! or ukraine for that matter... atleast things are going good! and i are jealous.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I know, I know... Tolkien was influenced by Nordic mythology's dwarves.
> 
> Damn you swedes. It's not enough to have the *hottest chicks*, the best metal bands, and highest (well, top 3 at least) HDI.
> 
> Nooo. You had to create the coolest folklore and pagan gods with awesome names.



Just for the sake of coherence: n/m the chicks. I admit it now - I couldn't care less for them


----------



## Murmel (May 22, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> god from halfway down page 1 to the second post of page 4 it went sooo off track i didnt know what was left and right anymore....
> But congratz OP! i would give more words of wisdom but i am a 1st generation russian american (mom migrated over here while 6 months preggorz with me i think) that doesnt know/remember shit about russia! or ukraine for that matter... atleast things are going good! and i are jealous.


Yeah, we went west and got to Sweden instead 

And good for you Sang Drax


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

^ Thanks.

But I'm still jealous of the rest


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

SO badass, dude.


----------

